# Where to buy 1/25th Tires ?



## thuntboss (Feb 1, 2006)

Wanting to buy some decent rubber/vinyl tires for a 1968 AMT Annual kit of a 68 Falcon. The "tires" that came with are 2 piece plastic molded in white {yuck}. Where can I buy new ones ? Thanks, Jon


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know if these are what you want but check it out.
http://www.hobbylinc.com/Plastic_Model_Tires_Wheels


----------



## thuntboss (Feb 1, 2006)

Lots there that look interesting. Does Hobby Lobby carry stuff like that ?


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

thuntboss said:


> Lots there that look interesting. Does Hobby Lobby carry stuff like that ?


Not the ones in my area at any rate. On the web is the only place i've seen them. Unless you have a really good hobby shop or a friend with lots of kit parts stashed away.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Auto World has some AMT tires here:

http://www.autoworldstore.com/AMT_Firestone_Deluxe_Champion_Tire_Pack_1_25_scale_p/amtpp002.htm


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

E-BAY for all your model car and truck needs. Check out the junkyard deals and model lots.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Also on Ebay there is a seller called gmscustoms who sells seperate tire sets and also seperate chassis and body sets, give him a look you might get what you need.


----------

